# Bones....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Looking for some new places to obtain bones. 

Know about and use the Bone Room and Skulls Unlimited. 

I do have other bones that have been obtained from surgeries but that is not what I am talking about. 

Any other places besides the two mentioned that anyone else uses and likes? 

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Indian burial grounds are good places. Look for the expensive white suburbs "in planning" and they are usually on these sites. 

In Georgia, there are some good places outside the older prisons. You could call a-head, and see if you could get them. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Skid row and a fast car?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Seriously, don't know of any other places other than cremains but I am sure you have some of those .................

But compare/contrast skulls unlimited with bone room
I have heard you can get "fresher" bones there.......


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Soo.... how would one go about donating parts of his/her body to SAR training? Sorta like being an organ donor?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Soo.... how would one go about donating parts of his/her body to SAR training? Sorta like being an organ donor?


O man, that’s dedication


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey I'm going to be cremated, so come get what ya need before they torch me. Livers still good, I don't drink alcohol, lungs probably won't be all that good (I smokes a bit) the rest of me is in fair shape. Of course all this hinges on me dying, I'm keeping everything till then.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Carol, you take Bob and we will take David [ I think that makes the most sense on a geography basis, don't you?]


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> O man, that’s dedication


Well it's not going to help me a whole lot when I'm gone! :lol: But seriously, is it an option?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Cremains is and I know our "cremains" have a story behind them [no they are NOT my father's - just was not going to go there.....] ; the rest could really be a legal stew. So no, we are just joking ....................


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Carol, you take Bob and we will take David [ I think that makes the most sense on a geography basis, don't you?]


 
:-s DANG! I thought you were looking for "fresher". :lol: 
I always did enjoy being a "victim" in SAR training. :wink:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Now that I am settled into the room and really need to sleep before searching tomorrow.....

HELL YEAH....we'll split them up...LOL
I won't have to buy bones for a while and it will be fun to say....

"I need to get Bob out of the freezer so we can train" hee hee

Konnie...I will elaborate on the question I PM'd you tomorrow night when our search day is done....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I only have one demand; if ya keep me in one piece you can't put me in a box, and ya have to dig me up when you are done training. I don't want to remain buried. I know this may put a damper on training too, no underwater stuff, I hate being under water. ha ha. Other than that, hey have it. It's in my will. Bob isn't neat to have wimmins trying to divy us up???? Oh sure we'll be dead, but hey...................

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

What about putting you in the snow David? I know how much you LOVE the snow


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, one more thing, no place cold. ha ha. NO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David...that is why you are going to Nancy...

Hmmm, no box, no bury.....well, we can hang ya...LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David said;
" Bob isn't neat to have wimmins trying to divy us up???? Oh sure we'll be dead, but hey..................."

David, I don't mind being buried with a smile on my face.     Wimmins ROCK! ;-) 
Chopped, whole, burnt or packed in ice, just put a a fire hydrant up for my memorial "stone". I want a nice rest area for the dogs living in the grave yard.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dave, yeah, you will be fine as long as you don't mind chiggers and snakes and ticks and don't mind the heat too much. We may even leave you with a copy of the Cremation of Sam McGee while we are letting you dissipate your scent. 

Of course we may have to swap a leetle bit of you for a leetle bit of Bob because some of us are like to use a "show me" command.

Bob, it is good you are going to Carol because I have been getting all over my dog's case about peeing while he is out working. Last week was strange - right after a scenario he peeeed on my leg! That is a new one for me and I did correct him for it for sure but probably not as swiftly and harshly [did not know until I felt the warm and was stunned as I should have.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Bob, it is good you are going to Carol because I have been getting all over my dog's case about peeing while he is out working.


Hey, hey....I may let my dogs pee when out playing and walking, but they don't do it while working.....#-o :mrgreen: 

I will allow them to visit in their off time so they can contribute though.....

Bob, I already have an old fire hydrant in my yard, so we are halfway there.....LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

the whole bunch of you are sick, twisted freaks (which may explain why i feel so "at home" here) !!!

but seriously, can a person "donate" their bones just as organs? i'm already an organ donor, but have never even thought about bones. (i'm also to be cremated, as of now). 

and carol--i'm way closer than bob or david  all you'd have to do is run south a bit to pick me up and once i'm dead, i won't care about the cold in SD


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nancy said;
"Of course we may have to swap a leetle bit of you for a leetle bit of Bob because some of us are like to use a "show me" command."


:-o WTH! Missouri is the "Show Me" State. I'm made to order! :grin: :grin: :wink:

Ann! Organs? Why would you play church music for dog training? ..............:-o ... :-# Nevermind! :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Ann! Organs? Why would you play church music for dog training? ..............:-o ... :-# Nevermind! :wink:


because "Ave Maria" would be a good distraction excercise?....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann freier said:


> because "Ave Maria" would be a good distraction excercise?....


Ave Marie, gee it's good to see ya, doing the Vatican Rag.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok so i burst out laughing, now Edge is convinced i'm loony.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ann

I am a Lutheran - so maybe you can play something other than Ave Maria with your "organs" - not sure whether or not my dog is - does being Czech make him a Roman Catholic? - but Bach Toccata and Fugue in D minor would be so appropo for working a cadaver dog.

On the donation thing - it really is a state by state thing and involves informed consent but I know very few handlers who want to "own" any more training material than they absolutely need - so it is kind of touchy - but working out access is nice. We have driven 4 hours to work a scene that had a whole body there just for the experience. The bones people buy on the interent are definitely legal.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nancy, i think your dog's Czech lineage would definitely be more catholic than lutheran. i think...and "ave maria" is a great tune, whatever your religion.

as far as my bones go, which state dept should i contact? please don't say HHS, as they are SO incompetent in this state...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Czech dog? :-k 
Probably Orthodox! :grin: :grin: :wink:


----------

